# Fujifilm like the EOS 7D mark II



## lintoni (Feb 28, 2015)

A couple of excerpts from an interview with Fujifilm's Senior Manager for Sales & Marketing over at DPReview.
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0704217094/cp-2015-fujifilm-interview-our-lenses-are-waiting-for-higher-resolution-sensors



> Digital SLRs. Mid-range and high-end DSLRs like Canon’s EOS 7D Mark II, for example. Canon did a good job with that camera. And as we move into the telephoto lens area for wildlife photography and so on, those customers definitely need a better autofocus system. Just introducing a telephoto zoom is not a solution. Focus accuracy and speed has to be there.





> One of the most interesting cameras in the past six months or so was the Canon EOS 7D Mark II. Historically Canon keeps its high-speed cameras at the top-end, in their professional cameras, but with the 7D II they’ve moved those features down into APS-C. So they see an opportunity in that format. The focusing system is really good.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 28, 2015)

A business manager should know your competitors, and Fuji does it very well.

However, I am surprised by the sincerity to speak publicly what could be seen as weakness.


----------



## Larry (Feb 28, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> A business manager should know your competitors, and Fuji does it very well.
> 
> However, I am surprised by the sincerity to speak publicly what could be seen as weakness.



How about we move toward a world where frankness and honesty are not seen as weakness. Just how small minded and petty have we become?


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm impressed with his candor, but also with the Fuji products. If wouldn't surprise me if
ten years from now the big camera vendors are Canon, Fuji and Samsung.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2015)

Ladesir said:


> dickgrafixstop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed with his candor, but also with the Fuji products. If wouldn't surprise me if
> ...



Fuji is also a survivor. While Kodak went belly up, Fuji successfully navigated the transition from film (once their primary product) to digital.

Will they displace Nikon or Canon? I doubt it. But, I did read once that Fuji is the company that Canon was most concerned about, so maybe the admiration is mutual. Personally, I'm not convinced Sony is in the photography business for the long haul. Maybe as a supplier, but not sure I would invest in their system for fear it could disappear.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 28, 2015)

Ladesir said:


> dickgrafixstop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed with his candor, but also with the Fuji products. If wouldn't surprise me if
> ...


There are a couple of years I recommend my friends NOT to invest much money in photography and video equipment high end Sony. ???

Sony had a glorious past in professional video. : But in recent decades, prematurely abandoned several video systems, memory card, game, audio media, flash shoe, etc. :-\

Traditional businesses Photography has a philosophy to maintain compatibility with new equipment over the decades.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 1, 2015)

Ladesir said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Ladesir said:
> ...


Not really. If you were buying into a camera system, and had an eye to still be using that system in 5+ years, would you buy Sony? I certainly wouldn't. How many different mounts have Sony produced over the last few years? And have they managed to provide a comprehensive lens lineup for any of those mounts? And will they still be making any of them in 5 years?


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 1, 2015)

I wouldn't be suprised if Fuji comes with a very fast AF mirrorless camera. They have done a very good job in producing quality cameras and lenses.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 1, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if Fuji comes with a very fast AF mirrorless camera. They have done a very good job in producing quality cameras and lenses.


I'm hoping they do, they're already acceptably fast for all kinds of non-action work.

another interesting quote from that interview, however:

Q: If you had to guess, how many years will it be before the DSLR has no technical advantages over mirrorless?

A: Thinking about the current advantages of DSLRs there’s focusing speed, lens lineup, overall responsiveness… I’d say maybe two or three years time.

They respect the (AF) speed abilities of the 7D2 and they're gunning for it.
Some Fuji (& Olympus too, i think) lenses are using voice-coil type focusing actuators which are capable of moving very quickly and that could be the ticket to some very high performance mirrorless systems as soon as their bodies catch up a bit more.
SLR mfrs seem to be very fond of various types of rotating motor drives for AF, and they certainly work well enough. But smaller lighter lenses can use different types of drive, like the linear actuators, more readily. And that will be another benefit to ML systems as they mature.


----------

